

Introducing Gmail Shelfie - maxminzer
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2014/03/introducing-gmail-shelfie.html

======
theg2
[http://i.imgur.com/01VEUKN.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/01VEUKN.jpg) Looks like
this for anyone not getting it yet.

------
beachwood23
Can this be more overhanded? I really liked Google's older jokes, they were
more subtle.

~~~
josso
I'm sure we'll see more April Fools from Google soon. They are a big team
after all.

------
sciguy77
But... but... but... It's not April Fool's yet!

~~~
yeukhon
Please remember there are other continents in this world.

------
JeremyMorgan
Starting the April fools pranks a little early over there.

At least that's what I'm hoping.

~~~
sp332
If the chart didn't tip you off, this should have: _Links to this post -
Google April Fools ' Day jokes for 2014 | TalkAndroid.com_

